# POLL...womens bods!



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

*which body...*​
NUMBER ONE4928.16%TWO2413.79%THREE2614.94%FOUR6637.93%FIVE95.17%


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

vote for ur fave body try and ignore face and clothing

NUMBER ONE


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NUMBER TWO


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NUMBER THREE


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NUMBER FOUR


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

3 baz


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

cant find number 5 mate


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Yep number three without a doubt


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NUMBER FIVE

i struggled to make it work safe!!!!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

no. 1


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Number 3, the rest look like normal birds. No muscle definition at all. Apart from number 1 she looks good too.

But number 3 is the best!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Kel said:


> cant find number 5 mate


how about waitin a min!!!! my computer doesnt have clothed girls on there i had to serch for them all!!!lol

THREE all the way for me :bounce:


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Hang on...is number one Rachel Hunter?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

NO


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Hang on...is number one Rachel Hunter?


If i was a mod i'd ban u for such a STUPID comment on my thread


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> NUMBER FIVE
> 
> i struggled to make it work safe!!!!!


You need a number 6... and it should be the oriental girl from the Male Animal with the hotpants :bounce:



L


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

man i wouldnt ruin my thread with that rotter


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Number 4 all the way for me.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

no.2, def not no.3


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Man, someone just did some Derren Brown mind control on me, seriously I just voted No3 and I have no idea why, For me it's definately No2 closely followed by No4.


----------



## R1 Mad (Mar 11, 2005)

wow #3 face looks just like my Mrs..... and she has got the body on # 4 sweeeet

# 4 for the body evertime mate....

God I can't wait to get home now lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Gridlock said:


> Man, someone just did some Derren Brown mind control on me, seriously I just voted No3 and I have no idea why, For me it's definately No2 closely followed by No4.


Yeah, I'd fancy number 2 followed by number 4 as well ... 



L


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Number 4 is the one for me...Would kill to look like that....or i could just cut out the junk food!!~ LOL


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> how about waitin a min!!!! my computer doesnt have clothed girls on there i had to serch for them all!!!lol
> 
> THREE all the way for me :bounce:


why does that not surprise me i wonder? lol


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

2 or 3 for me,

but then again I love most women as long as they have breasts of some sort at all.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

ChefX said:


> 2 or 3 for me,
> 
> but then again I love most women as long as they have breasts of some sort at all.


ha ha!! fair enough!! LOL


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

A mixture of 1, 2 and 3 would be nice with 5's face. or 3 with slightly more body fat.

Lol chef


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

My thoughts...

yeah I was being serious. My side hobby is photography and video now (hobby only at this econd). I'm actually working on a nude movement study with women (yes this means they get naked on camera and do exercise/movement/dance for me, see future release), at first we wanted only perfect bodies, but then realized all female bodies were excellent in some way (with very few exceptions) the trick being, makeup, hair style, skin care, lighting, the set and when/where the photo was taken. When I see a woman on the street I always look through the clothes at what is underneath (don't all males?) but then I try to see what is different and beautiful about that, after that the trainer in me takes over and I try to figure out what I can fix to make it better, LOL.  In a way I'm never judging their bodies on a scale of beauty, but just the differences that makes it look good and unique. So I love almost all women as long as they look like women. Size and or muscles don't bother me, but for some reason they must have some breasts size at all. (Problem is most guys don't like even a hint of masculinity because they are usely feminine and feel threatened LOL) Yeah I guess my favorite feature is the breast, obviously I prefer Pam Andersons size, but love all the tiny to massive ones as well, they just need some at all. LOL

just my thoughts


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Chef if you ever do a male study and need an assistant please feel free to PM me. lol


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Im free for that one too......... :bounce:


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Kel/Lauren we considered it, but in truth nude males just look nasty. (not anti gay in this quote just a fact)

You can take 100 women at random, undress them and take pics, at least 1/2 will look good and the rest at worst look ok. but with males out of 100 random you might get 1 that looks good, maybe 3 that look ok and the other 94 look like ****.

Women can carry weight and no muscle, men can't. considering most of the population in the world has very little muscle and a bit of fat, its not good. LOL

Besides I'm really good at getting women out of their clothing, I don't even want to consider asking men. LOL

But the offer from you two was nice. Maybe you want to be in some of the videos/photos as well? All tasteful and classy. Some of the models make as much as 10,000 a photo shoot (paid in percentage of sales)


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

ChefX said:


> Kel/Lauren we considered it, but in truth nude males just look nasty. (not anti gay in this quote just a fact)
> 
> You can take 100 women at random, undress them and take pics, at least 1/2 will look good and the rest at worst look ok. but with males out of 100 random you might get 1 that looks good, maybe 3 that look ok and the other 94 look like ****.
> 
> ...


So what you gonna pay for me and Kel to do some modelling over there for you! Sounds like an offer Chef!!!!???


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the offer Chef but i will hang on in the hope that you change your mind im afraid my modelling days are well behind me ( iactually did used to model for a while M& S BHS and a chain of fettish shops catalogue but i will not get into that one) was about 17 at the time young and stupid. But i will kep you in mind my VAT bill will be due soon so you never know i may need some extra cash lol.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Has to be 4 for me... Perfect looking


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Lauren/Kel too we pay by percentage of sales. All the models we use get an ownership in the project which is scheduled to release this summer.

Like I said Kel, I've gotten really good at making all women look good in te pics/videos.

Oh and Lauren, I'll be living in the Netherlands again in a few months, we are moving ourselves and our bsuinesses there. Had enough of it here. So I'll be working from europe.

By the way...Anyone for a seminar/halloween/costume party in October?

Will include a massive post seminar/workout gourmet dinner and evening dance party. (most likely in Amsterdam, NL)


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Number 4 for me


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

ChefX said:


> Lauren/Kel too we pay by percentage of sales. All the models we use get an ownership in the project which is scheduled to release this summer.
> 
> Like I said Kel, I've gotten really good at making all women look good in te pics/videos.
> 
> ...


Well keep me and Kel posted wont you and we may take u up on the offer.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

TWO! TWO! TWO!!!!! or five. But mainly two


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ChefX said:


> By the way...Anyone for a seminar/halloween/costume party in October?
> 
> Will include a massive post seminar/workout gourmet dinner and evening dance party. (most likely in Amsterdam, NL)


Its not to long a drive, never driven that way across france before


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

My parents are driving through france as they are going to Madrid on holiday this year...i have drven down half of it...its lovely...

Sounds good chef...half of this lot wont need masks!! haha!! (only kidding before you kick off)


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

NikiE said:


> My parents are driving through france as they are going to Madrid on holiday this year...i have drven down half of it...its lovely...
> 
> Sounds good chef...half of this lot wont need masks!! haha!! (only kidding before you kick off)


When we came down, we went from paris to bordeaux, then in to the basqu country, down into spain. It was really nice, we stopped over nite in a few places, funny how little french i remembered considering to amount of time i studied it.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

number 1 for me

and pammy


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ChefX said:


> 2 or 3 for me,
> 
> but then again I love most women as long as they have breasts of some sort at all.


agree with chef. I think ive said it before but if i was dating a girl with no breasts it would be like dating a very feminine boy. Funbags rock!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Cap said:


> agree with chef. I think ive said it before but if i was dating a girl with no breasts it would be like dating a very feminine boy. Funbags rock!


Funbags? LMAO...never heard that before...that has cheered me up!1 LOL


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ChefX said:


> Lauren/Kel too we pay by percentage of sales. All the models we use get an ownership in the project which is scheduled to release this summer.
> 
> Like I said Kel, I've gotten really good at making all women look good in te pics/videos.
> 
> ...


that would be cool  never been to amsterdam


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i have and it GREAT!!!

love the red light :beer:


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Cap said:


> that would be cool  never been to amsterdam


You have never livvved, Me i cant remember a thing about it, except after when back in uk, saw my mate that was with us and he was walking funny, sh4ged himself sore ROFPMSL


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm for no.4, the rest are surgically or drug enhanced  , apart from no.5 who I can't really judge


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> , except after when back in uk, saw my mate that was with us and he was walking funny, sh4ged himself sore ROFPMSL


lmao!!


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

number four all the way. number five looks like a sunday school teacher and the others are just mingin.


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

number 2 or number 4 yes

number 1 after 11.30 on a friday nite

number 5 on a sunday afternoon if i was bord

number 3 not even if it was the last bird in the taxi queue after a nite out clubbing


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

number 4 , rest are bimbos


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Number 2 Pam Anderson all the way. I do like 3 also. Oh by the way DB got #3 from me..........lol.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> Oh by the way DB got #3 from me..........lol.


and how much heather have u got from me


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Beckham - your abilities of digging up old fossil threads amazes me! Have you ever considered leading a team to find the lost city of Atlantis, perchance?

Joke


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Number four for me. Don't suppose you have an male animal quality ones of her DB?


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, for whatever reason, I cant vote on this poll, but for the record, no 4 is almost spot on. And, to my satisfaction, is almost exactly like my bird. I WIN!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB said:


> and how much heather have u got from me


Retracting last statement. :rolleye11


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

4 for me too baz


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

2 for me! number 4 abit to muscular for me, i like it smooth and Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Goood! number 2 all the way!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

but then again, i aint one to waist food or fine a$$ women like that, so out of good will I'll shall take all of them plz


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> but then again, i aint one to waist food or fine a$$ women like that, so out of good will I'll shall take all of them plz


Lmao ....! oh man! you'd probly get half way thru number one and start blowing smoke dude!..then Uncle Raikey would have to step up give all four a proper dose of "Boy Butter"....

but i'd linger a while on number 1 she gives me the "donkey's handbrake"


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> Lmao ....! oh man! you'd probly get half way thru number one and start blowing smoke dude!..then Uncle Raikey would have to step up give all four a proper dose of "Boy Butter"....
> 
> but i'd linger a while on number 1 she gives me the "donkey's handbrake"


why would she want boy butter when she can "Man Tropicana Juice":beer1:LMAO!!:smoke:


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Beckham - your abilities of digging up old fossil threads amazes me! Have you ever considered leading a team to find the lost city of Atlantis, perchance?
> 
> Joke


]

sounds like a cool way to spend the weekend. want to come along for the ride?


----------



## mitch1436114502 (Jun 13, 2005)

its got a be 5 for the boat race...absolutely stunning! and 4 for the body...would be good to see 5's body in a better shot though!


----------



## neil.seymour2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Got to be number three for me!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

4/5 id say


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Im ugly so i'd have whichever one felt sorry enough to give me a mercy f*ck!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Number two, only because I have seen her naked in a video with Tommy Lee. I even have a few on my computer if I can find them.:cool:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'd go for Number one, thought this thread was for the best body? Number 1 looks great, muscle definition is good - not to big but very toned, good tan, great legs. Number 4 looks good but not very toned in terms of gym altho it is a good figure not athletic enough for me. My 10 cents worth!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Jesus where did this thread pop up from?? Long time no see!! LOL!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I vote for number 6. That is NikiE.:jerk:


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

winger said:


> I vote for number 6. That is NikiE.:jerk:


Haha...you nutter!! Actually i have lost weight and im actually going to the gym..starting Thursday!!! And no, not just to use the sunbed!! LOL:tongue10:


----------



## break (Oct 5, 2005)

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

I have to say i agree with 4!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Angel_Eyes said:


> Whaaaat no1 is the clear winner look at that ass and legs. Dunno how No4 is way in front.


A bit muscley for some maybe??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

NikiE said:


> A bit muscley for some maybe??


Then you wont like 3. John's pic. I like 3 myself, but I have a soft spot for Pam. She is the only blond that I like besides Jessica Simpson. :smoke:


----------



## colin62 (Nov 14, 2004)

DB, who is number 3 ? awesome physique !!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

#2, she has a small waist and the prettiest face.

I know not to vote for the face but oh my, stunning.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

4 is mighty fine, all natural!!!!!!!!


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 5, 2005)

mg: :couch2: :beer1: Need more pic's i'm enjoying this to much DB!! I vote 4 YUM YUM, but can't we vote on 100 or more or maybe just look at the pic's !!!!


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

NikiE said:


> I have to say i agree with 4!!


Oh? Didn't know you were that way inclined.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Number 1 for me what an ass & legs


----------



## P_ete (Jul 8, 2005)

I like 1, 2 & 4 (variety is GOOD)

1 - looks in great shape (and colour)

2 - I've always though Pam was Hot

4 - Just Sweeet


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Number 4 just looks like an average bird though!

Deffo number 3, she looks awesome and number 1 isn't too far behind!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Number 4 just looks like an average bird though!
> 
> Deffo number 3, she looks awesome and number 1 isn't too far behind!


I like 3's body also. Even if DB got the pic from me.....lol.


----------



## bumps n lumps (Oct 10, 2005)

I would have to say 1 and then two then four and after that I am sure enough energy stored for a bit of nuber 5 (sounds like an order at the local chinese takeout!) *BUT* ive always wondered about someone like 3 (All that muscle control could be soooooo good!)......lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Voted for 4. Dont get much better than that. That's what i call feminity!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Killerkeane said:


> Voted for 4. Dont get much better than that. That's what i call feminity!


Yeah but thats just a normal, run of the mill, skinny bird.

Most girlies like that dont even enter a gym. Just my opinion!

You can be feminine AND HAVE muscle you know!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

agree with lauren on that one and number 3 is the best by far imo


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

is it just me?

or does anybody else get butterflies , hearing these two ^^ go on bout other birds bodies.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

looks like its just you mate, lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Yeah but thats just a normal, run of the mill, skinny bird.
> 
> Most girlies like that dont even enter a gym. Just my opinion!
> 
> You can be feminine AND HAVE muscle you know!


I know, This is strongly linked to the female bodybuilding thread right? 

4 in my opinion tho does have the sexiest body, definetly. No 3 still looks like a lady tho L, got no problems with that. I hope i havnt offended you again? .....if at all!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Killerkeane said:


> 4 in my opinion tho does have the sexiest body, definetly. No 3 still looks like a lady tho L, got no problems with that. I hope i havnt offended you again? .....if at all!


No, no offence mate.!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

if that is you in avatar then you should put in as vote seven!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> is it just me?
> 
> or does anybody else get butterflies , hearing these two ^^ go on bout other birds bodies.


Bump times 2. How did this not get a response?


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Number 1

But ... this is a womans body, and what it should look like


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

3 would only look like that for about 2 months every year, if that!

Then she would look more like 4.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Mick: I'd have to agree. I think that is what I have envisioned for myself...

strong legs, strong arms, flat strong abs, all well proportioned, but still with the soft curves of womanly sensuality and sexiness. Who is that?

.


----------



## Swift (Apr 14, 2006)

1 an 4 for me then 2


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

No.4 for me, sexy as hell, then closely followed by 2.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Peg said:


> Mick: I'd have to agree. I think that is what I have envisioned for myself...
> 
> strong legs, strong arms, flat strong abs, all well proportioned, but still with the soft curves of womanly sensuality and sexiness. Who is that?
> 
> .


It looks like Cory Everson. Mrs Olympia from 1984-1989.

This looks pretty good too! Click here.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

I like the blonde on your Click here, Winger... who is she?

She has nice definition but still feminine.

I think #4 has great proportions... small bone structure; however, I'd want a bit more muscle mass for myself.

So out of the 5 women given in the poll I would probably choose her for her body's proportions

Thanks Winger for the answer to my question. It gives me a visual to motivate me and keep me focused.

I'll be there within the next 2 years if all goes as I have planned.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

...i have to say number 4 not that the others arent lovely too but number 4 reminds me of my wife.....they've got the same hair!


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, Corey Everson, if you ever watch sky T.V. home shopping channels she is on there a lot too she still looks great even now. Link to some pics

http://www.coryeverson.com/index.cfm?pk=viewall&cd=PHOTO&pid=302568


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

GOD she looks GREAT!

OH for the days when Ms Olympia looked like Cory!

x

x

x

T

WHo is the other seriously hot Ms Olympia, Rachel McLIsh or something like that?


----------



## mitch1436114502 (Jun 13, 2005)

if number 4 is just like every other girl...ile eat my hat! im definately going to the wrong clubs! 4 is awsome! petit yet toned, tanned..4 is hot! Looks a bit like the missus!


----------



## Fitchick (Mar 31, 2006)

I think that Pammy looks great but number 4 mg: i would love the flat tummy! Oh well, suppose i'll just bin the Twirl bar sitting in my desk draw and do 4 hours more cardio when i can train again!

:boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo:


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

number 1 without a doubt wish my mrs looked like that


----------



## bigandy1677 (Mar 29, 2006)

TypeR said:


> number 1 for me
> 
> and pammy


 I TOTALY agree. Lovley jubbly


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

got to be number 4, but with pammy's breasts

but thats in an ideal world


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dynamatiz said:


> got to be number 4, but with pammy's breasts
> 
> but thats in an ideal world


Now here is a guy that thinks outside the box!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

u cant see no. 5's body

but she has the nicest face IMO

i like no.1 body

mmmmm legs (said in a homer style voice)


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

defo without a doubt number 4.......

although number five comes in at a very close second......

either way....i wouldn't say no to any of em...lol


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Its gotta be pammie, she is the queen of sex appeal


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

She sure is and has proved it by the video that got out.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

I like Number 1 best of all. Gorgeously proportioned body and strong looking without looking masculine or overtly muscular.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry, couldn't see a body on #5.


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

winger said:


> She sure is and has proved it by the video that got out.


If I looked like Pammie Id have a video out too lol...

Meera, hope you are well, not seen you around for ages  x


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

meera said:


> I like Number 1 best of all. Gorgeously proportioned body and strong looking without looking masculine or overtly muscular.


So are you ...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

sarahwilliams said:


> If I looked like Pammie Id have a video out too lol...


And I would buy the first copy!


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

winger said:


> And I would buy the first copy!


Thought you were gonna be my co star


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

sarahwilliams said:


> If I looked like Pammie Id have a video out too lol...
> 
> Meera, hope you are well, not seen you around for ages  x


Thanks for the concern there gorgeous one..I am fine thank you


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Crazy Mick said:


> So are you ...


Aww..you praise me too much..I still have a long way to go my friend


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

sarahwilliams said:


> Thought you were gonna be my co star


Again?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Number one for me mate, i'm a leg man, and they are some sexy [email protected] legs


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

winger said:


> Again?


Well you were sooooooooooooo good last time, you should know I would want more Winger time


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

sarahwilliams said:


> Well you were sooooooooooooo good last time, you should know I would want more Winger time


:whoo:


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got far to much test in me at the moment to make a decision like that.

I've been flicking back between the 5 pics for 10 minutes now and can't make my mind up. I see something I like in all of them. There all good lucking and sexy in there own way. I wouldn't kick any of them outa bed for fartin, lol.

I could get real carried away with this, fact is like most men, I just LOVE women..


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Ellis said:


> I've got far to much test in me at the moment to make a decision like that.
> 
> I've been flicking back between the 5 pics for 10 minutes now and can't make my mind up. I see something I like in all of them. There all good lucking and sexy in there own way. I wouldn't kick any of them outa bed for fartin, lol.
> 
> I could get real carried away with this, fact is like most men, I just LOVE women..


Yes all women are attractive


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Crazy Mick said:


> Yes all women are attractive


In their own way.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Everyone is BEAUTIFUL, in their own waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh,

Group HUG!!!!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> Everyone is BEAUTIFUL, in their own waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
> 
> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh,
> 
> ...


Not really - ive met some really ugly people in my time - and im not nessesarily talking about looks.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ironman said:


> Not really - ive met some really ugly people in my time - and im not nessesarily talking about looks.


aye mate I totally agree with you there mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ironman said:


> Not really - ive met some really ugly people in my time - and im not nessesarily talking about looks.


Oh, I could tell you some stories that would give you tears in your eyes!

It would have been more accurate said:

Women have the potential to be beautifal on the inside.

Don't get me wrong, I love women but in my life I have had some problems with psycho ones.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Oh, I could tell you some stories that would give you tears in your eyes!
> 
> It would have been more accurate said:
> 
> ...


Id like to hear some stories Uncle Hackskii


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cap said:


> Id like to hear some stories Uncle Hackskii


I should probably tell you so you dont wander out in the world and find out the hard way like I did.

There has to be something said for experiance

Many of the women are going to hate this but go to http://www.blowmeuptom.com/

Site is down right now but you have to listen to some of these brodcasts to get you informed.

Many women hate him, many young chaps love him.

I wish I listened to him about 10 years agomg:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I listen every day like clock work.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

everyone is beautiful in thier own way????????

obviously carlos aint


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

DB said:


> everyone is beautiful in thier own way????????
> 
> obviously carlos aint


YES you are asking for a SLAP! 

x

x

x

T


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> YES you are asking for a SLAP!
> 
> x
> 
> ...


Tatyana, slap him in the cock sucker.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> Tatyana, slap him in the cock sucker.


Why did u bring lisa into it? mg: :tongue10:


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

bit late but number 4 i like them tall and lean


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB said:


> Why did u bring lisa into it? mg: :tongue10:


LOL, very nice DB!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm very late in catching this post, however number 2 appeals to me for some reason....I know she has not got a bodybuilders/fitness physique but hell I'd rip her apart if I was left alone with her for................................ 3minutes,.................lol!


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

no 3!!!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

chrisj22 said:


> I'm very late in catching this post, however number 2 appeals to me for some reason....I know she has not got a bodybuilders/fitness physique but hell I'd rip her apart if I was left alone with her for................................ 3minutes,.................lol!


Damn, and I thought I was all that for 2 minutes. I am bowing out gracefully.


----------



## Johnny bravo (Nov 1, 2005)

I have to choose No.4 but it was pretty close between 4 and 2


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

> Id like to hear some stories Uncle Hackskii


*huh hum* theres only one uncle young man!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

BIG-UNC said:


> *huh hum* theres only one uncle young man!


Uncle and uncle Hackskii  makes 2


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If Hackskii is an Uncle were does that leave me? :rolleye11


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

winger said:


> If Hackskii is an Uncle were does that leave me? :rolleye11


uuuuuh...... Dad?


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

Number 1 baby ... Perfect amount of muscularity for me. #3 would be nice, if she gained some b/f ... That's too muscular/cut for me.


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Anna Kornikova is quite nice i reckon ... 










But so are the soccer women ... just cant choose which one right now ...


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

More of Anna ...

Mmmm, which one ...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Crazy Mick said:


> Anna Kornikova is quite nice i reckon ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the first and third one of the bottom pic bro the middle one doesnt have much of an ass


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice find Mick. 

I never new I liked female tennis so much.......lol.

Anna is showing more skin then most pornos. Not that I am complaining.


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

winger said:


> Nice find Mick.
> 
> I never new I liked female tennis so much.......lol.
> 
> Anna is showing more skin then most pornos. Not that I am complaining.


THe ONLY reason guys watch boring tennis i reckon


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Lily, do you watch sports to see the babes or the hunks? 

Darts, I love darts. I love archery too. Quite a rush to hit the bullseye more often than not.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

Cap said:


> the first and third one of the bottom pic bro the middle one doesnt have much of an ass


how you like these for ass's then??

why didn't db put anna on the poll? that would have made the decision alot easier!


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Lily said:


> OMG, Hunks, not babes, esp rugby players, they have such nice thighs................i like Darts but the players arnt what ya call FIT are they lol


 mg: Yes, hunks of course. I do love watching muscles bulge and the battle to be the best in the sport. Well, dart players are very adept with their hands are they not??? They love hitting the bullseye.:smoke: I'd say darts and golf are more for those intellectual types that use their mental prowess to make up for their lack of physical prowess, eh???

Gotta love the thighs, indeed. Me, I'm an arm lady.. I love strong arms to hold and protect me.  but strong hard thighs are very good too for many reasons. :bounce:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> how you like these for ass's then??
> 
> why didn't db put anna on the poll? that would have made the decision alot easier!


Again first and third asses  They are sweet


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

Cap said:


> Again first and third asses  They are sweet


why just 1st an 3rd they will all fit in the back of the hummer with room for manouvering to spare!! 

test the suspension and see if there worth the money(i mean the car not the girls)


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> why just 1st an 3rd they will all fit in the back of the hummer with room for manouvering to spare!!
> 
> test the suspension and see if there worth the money(i mean the car not the girls)


Ok ill take all three mate the middle one can watch and if she is lucky she might be able to join in 

Safe Danny boy :beer:


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

Cap said:


> Ok ill take all three mate the middle one can watch and if she is lucky she might be able to join in
> 
> Safe Danny boy :beer:


see i was thinkin of watchin the 3 of them then join in!!

dnt get me wrong your ideas a very good 1 but i'd rarther watch the 3 them before givin them my 8" worth!:smoke:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> see i was thinkin of watchin the 3 of them then join in!!
> 
> dnt get me wrong your ideas a very good 1 but i'd rarther watch the 3 them before givin them my 8" worth!:smoke:


Or video it before you give them your 8" worth and post it in the male animal....ooopsie, my bad.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> Or video it before you give them your 8" worth and post it in the male animal....ooopsie, my bad.


even better!! an they all live in not far from me and go to the same clubs and bars!! never know i mite just "bump in to them one night" the one on the left is mates with one of my mates aswell!!

any1 got a camera i can lend!! purely for the male animal purpose's!!


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Lily said:


> And why do you think most women inc myself watch sport anyway...Hmmmmmm i cant think why?????.............but not darts or golf (eeeeewh) although i enjoy darts LOL


Darts  what is good about darts? well i still like tennis, even the intervals when the cspectators are on T.V. as well ....


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey lily do you whatch the championship from the lakeside?

every year without fail id love to go!


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Lily said:


> Yeah i do, i love it and would love to go and watch it..............the young guy who won it last year was fab


can i come with you if you go to womens topless darts matches in future? 

back to the subject, this is a nice body for a woman in my opinion - what everyone think?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

ahhh dude! that is one fine ass!! who is that!?!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

who is that? she has a good bod man!!


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> ahhh dude! that is one fine ass!! who is that!?!


 :smoke: she took it herself its not faked shes a good trainer. She lives near me  you should see her in a bikini dude


----------



## BullyBoy (Jul 12, 2006)

Ive forgot what the girls look like now its taken me ages to get through 12 pages (no there not stuck together) :rage:

ive had a look now and it has to be a toss up (how corny) lol between 1 and 4 with a bit of 5, 5 has a bum deal as she is wearing too much clobber anyway if i gotta choose then i go with the majority and say 4 

*SOON 2 B THE HULKS DADDY*


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Dude she is mint!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice avatar Capster! I vote for Cap...........lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Crazy Mick said:


> can i come with you if you go to womens topless darts matches in future?
> 
> back to the subject, this is a nice body for a woman in my opinion - what everyone think?


That is the sh1t! I love the legs. Rep points for that mate.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Test


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Crazy Mick said:


> :smoke: she took it herself its not faked shes a good trainer. She lives near me  you should see her in a bikini dude


1. how did u get that pic?

2. Get more pics of her (Bikini)

man she is PHAT!! mg:


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL - i dont know her really  i got you all going there  i dont know who she is i do think she has good legs though like you do. Found her on a USA site do you really think U.K. women wear clothes like that? Not unless they going for auditions on rainbow programme ... or a personal trainer job at Tatyanas gym 

glad you liked i will try get more if she will send me any as she wont post public on the boards.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Crazy Mick said:


> back to the subject, this is a nice body for a woman in my opinion - what everyone think?


Oh man, that is very sweet, what legs, oh man. She is smokin hot.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> 1. how did u get that pic?
> 
> 2. Get more pics of her (Bikini)
> 
> man she is PHAT!! mg:


bikini mate whatchu talkin bout! Get some pics of her naked bro!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

i agree

we want naked chicks for the male animal (for the research that we do in there into anotomy and pysiology)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> i agree
> 
> we want naked chicks for the male animal (for the research that we do in there into anotomy and pysiology)


Now this man is a thinker! Spot the fcuk on mate. More pics so I can update my avatar. :smoke:


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I did think number four has the best bod!! but think the pic of winger is a serious candiadate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Spangle1187 said:


> I did think number four has the best bod!! but think the pic of winger is a serious candiadate


Wingers pic is not winger, just for the boards sake.

But if it was, I would hook all you guys up............lol. :jerk:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Spangle1187 said:


> I did think number four has the best bod!! but think the pic of winger is a serious candiadate


THis is so funny with your current Avvie wing dock!

x

x

x

T


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> THis is so funny with your current Avvie wing dock!
> 
> x
> 
> ...


Thanks Tatyana.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Spangle1187 said:


> I did think number four has the best bod!! but think the pic of winger is a serious candiadate


Whoops lol:eek:


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Tis funny with the current avatar of Winger.

This was the old avatar.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Peg said:


> Tis funny with the current avatar of Winger.
> 
> This was the old avatar.


My new avatar looks more like me. Thick around the mid-section........lol.

But my whiskers arent that long. 

Actually, that is a sea lion that I took a pick of 6 days ago coming back from Catalina. I could almost touch him. He was about 5' away.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

That sea lion has your playful eyes, too.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Peg said:


> That sea lion has your playful eyes, too.


Funny you say that. He almost looks like he is working it for food, so I see where he gets his eyes from. 

Peg, have I told you that I love you today?


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

I think you are right about that sea lion working it for his food....

Clever little fellow he is. He makes his audience smile from ear to ear with those eyes.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Peg said:


> I think you are right about that sea lion working it for his food....
> 
> Clever little fellow he is. He makes his audience smile from ear to ear with those eyes.


I totally agree, maybe they are smarter than we think they are.


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Oh man, that is very sweet, what legs, oh man. She is smokin hot.


Yeah who is that? nice tight little body.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

mrmasive said:


> Yeah who is that? nice tight little body.....


This one: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/196352-post187.html


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is the best.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

winger said:


> That is the best.


shes good but im not sure she is the best Wingy  I dont know if id rather her or Pammy. Or Rihana. or Timea Majarova. Or Britanny Murphy. So many ladies wingy!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

shakira shakira


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bigdaftjoe said:


> shakira shakira


i dunno man, Shes ok I guess but I prefer ones with bigger boobs. Gotta be the magical double D


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

theres no substitute for hip action mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> theres no substitute for hip action mate


sure there is, lip action


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> sure there is, lip action


you read my mind


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

sorry boys but id rather be fcuked than sucked


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> sorry boys but id rather be fcuked than sucked


Ditto. But actually both is best. A little suck action to get the balls rolling.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> sorry boys but id rather be fcuked than sucked


I agree but I was just correcting you for saying this: theres no substitute for hip action mate 

 biguy


----------

